# Catapult



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Simple. Effective.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

nice


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sure the hides and adults will love it


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Gaffboat Oliver, this looks like something you could elaborate on to make something odd and wonderful. What would you want to launch? It could be small or large, The release target could catch the ball, roll it down a chute and return it to the base. It could trigger further actions, or have intermediate steps before delivering a chunk of chocolate. It could deposit quarters into a piggy bank. It could do all kinds of stuff. WADDAYA think Oliver?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I could see this going over very well at kids Birthday parties etc. As Tom mentions , I'd also like to see what Oliver could conjure up


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If Oliver does it, I want to see semi-automatic, self-loading, and licorice jelly beans.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

JOAT said:


> If Oliver does it, I want to see semi-automatic, self-loading, and licorice jelly beans.


That would be the least expected. :smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

As Homer Simpson would say, "Licorice jelly beans, mmmmmmmmmmmmm." BTW, where the heck is @Gaffboat?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> BTW, where the heck is @Gaffboat?


Alive and well and in the between-projects-doldrums. In lieu of a real fun project I'm currently working on a design for a small scrap wood storage system to fit into an existing 20" wide x 14" tall x 24" deep space under my workbench. Maybe I can corral all those bits of 1/8" and 1/4" plywood that I keep. You know, just in case a little piece of ply that is less than 6 square inches is just what you need. Ratus Packus — it's not a disease, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Alive and well and in the between-projects-doldrums. In lieu of a real fun project I'm currently working on a design for a small scrap wood storage system to fit into an existing 20" wide x 14" tall x 24" deep space under my workbench. Maybe I can corral all those bits of 1/8" and 1/4" plywood that I keep. You know, just in case a little piece of ply that is less than 6 square inches is just what you need. Ratus Packus — it's not a disease, it's a lifestyle.


I have the same problem with tossing scraps out. I have a frame that is resisting assembly. A warp on the end of one piece and no more straight stock to replace it, will not straighten out.. I think I'm going to have to glue the stock to some sort of backing to make it work. And, its for my wife's best painting so far. Pressure! It has really been beautiful around here, there was light snow on the hills above where you lived.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Where's the hardhat and safety goggles?!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see problems in the build.......the measurements are in metric.......ROTFL....


----------

